#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Enterprise Sri Lanka - Interest Free, Collateral Free Loan from The SL Government

## Beacon

Heard about the government started a program name called Enterprise Sri Lanka 2025 and there are colletral free, Interest free loans ? Yes, which is now available for IT, IT BPM, Journalists, Micro Enterprise businesses and many more niches! This is one of the remarkable initiative for SME's and budding entrepreneurs, launched by the President and the Prime minister. Initially, they disbursed the loans for 30 beneficiaries the same inauguration day.


The beneficiaries are from various regions including, Jaffna, Mullaitivu, Mannar, Batticaloa, Vavuniya, Anuradhapura, Hepitikolawa and West. Have a look this attached documents and give a try  :Smile:

----------

